# Kindle for PC registration problems



## ac7k (Dec 16, 2009)

I am running Windows Vista.  I downloaded the Kindle for PC software.  I installed the software, with no apparent problems.  When the "Register Kindle for PC" window pops up, I put in my Amazon.com account email and password and click, "Register".  After a few seconds, I get "Invalid email/password combination."  I have verified by Amazon.com account information, it is correct.  I contacted Amazon Kindle for PC customer support via email, which then requested that I call their support line.  I talked to a very nice guy on the technical support line.  After 30 minutes of trying to resolve the issue, he could not.  He was able to log in as me on his end on the Kindle for PC software and register it just fine.  He noted that each time I attempted to register, on the Manage your Kindle site on Amazon, it was showing that I had indeed registered.  However my software on my end was not following through on it - therefore I could not download anything.  He had me disable my firewall and still no luck.  So at that point, he said he would refer me to the technical support team and that they would contact me via email - which they did a couple of days later.  The email stated that the issue was a firewall issue.  I checked everything to do with all my settings and even made a "Full Allowance" on my McAfee software for the Kindle for PC.  No luck.  I totally disabled my McAfee software. No Luck.  So then for a shot in the dark, I installed Kindle for PC on my older Laptop running XP - works just fine.  (The laptop is on the same home network as the Vista machine and uses the same internet connection.) 

I am at a loss for what to do, as I really want to be able to use Kindle for PC on my Vista machine.  Has anyone else had this problem and been able to solve it?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm running Vista and have had no problems with the Kindle for PC software.  I have no clue.  

Have you tried uninstalling the program, redownloading and reinstalling the software?  I'm just wondering if your download could be slightly corrupted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have zero experience with Vista, but if that were happening to me on my XP machine, I would clear my cache and delete all temp files.  I use a 3rd party program that goes through and does all that for me at the click of a button.

Betsy


----------



## ac7k (Dec 16, 2009)

I have re-downloaded the program, uninstalled and reinstalled several times... no luck... sigh...

I have cleared the cache and temp files... no luck...

Eric


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ac7k said:


> The email stated that the issue was a firewall issue. I checked everything to do with all my settings and even made a "Full Allowance" on my McAfee software for the Kindle for PC. No luck. I totally disabled my McAfee software. No Luck. So then for a shot in the dark, I installed Kindle for PC on my older Laptop running XP - works just fine. (The laptop is on the same home network as the Vista machine and uses the same internet connection.)
> 
> I am at a loss for what to do, as I really want to be able to use Kindle for PC on my Vista machine. Has anyone else had this problem and been able to solve it?
> 
> ...


Is Windows Vista running its own firewall? Windows XP has its own firewall. Have you tried checking for that and turning it off if it is on?

Betsy


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd try uninstalling McAffee, enabling the Windows firewall and installing Microsoft Security Essentials, then try again.


----------



## ac7k (Dec 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is Windows Vista running its own firewall? Windows XP has its own firewall. Have you tried checking for that and turning it off if it is on?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I even disabled the Windows Firewall... that was one of the steps that the technical support guy tried, but no luck.

Eric


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am running Vista Ultimate and have the Kindle PC software with no problems.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Since Verena has not popped in, you might pm her with KB name of pidgeon92 and see what she has to say - the tech expert around here!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good grief, don't be telling people that!  

I don't have a lot of Windows experience, I am more of a Mac person.... However, in none of the posts I read above did the OP say he had re-booted the PC. If that has happened, and it is still failing after a reinstall of the software, there is a conflict somewhere... good luck finding it, it could be almost anything.

Asking in this forum is a good start to diagnosing the problem, there will always be somebody who has had the same issue. If I can't find an answer in a user forum, I start Googling.


----------



## ac7k (Dec 16, 2009)

geko29 said:


> I'd try uninstalling McAffee, enabling the Windows firewall and installing Microsoft Security Essentials, then try again.


I totally disabled McAfee... and my XP laptop is running McAffee and I have no problems on that machine...

Eric


----------



## renysmom (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi all – I am new here looking for some help.

I am trying to install the Kindle for PC and every time I try I get the unable to connect at this time, please try again screen.  This has been going on for 3 days now. When I look at the settings it tells me to deregister and again I get that same screen when I try to do this,. Anyone else having this issue?  I have installed and uninstalled software 5 or 6 times now.  I really want to get this working. Windows XP Service pack 2.0 on a high speed lan

Thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You are not the only one experiencing problems installing this software.... The other person who wrote about this (yesterday?) was using Vista, and could not get it working either.

I am going to find the other thread and merge this thread to it.... That way we will have one spot where we can discuss and troubleshoot the Kindle for PC application.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Do you have full permissions under UAC? Are you running the app as administrator?


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

I have had the same exact issue as the original poster.  I have cleared my cache, turned off my firewall, turned off my kaspersky, called customer service.  They told me it was a password issue and reset it but still didn't work,  I just gave up.  I would get the invalid user name/password message then look on my account and it would be registered but I would be unable to log in.  I think I was up to Kindle for PC 17.  

Dot


----------



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

Kindle for PC 17?! There is a limit of 6 Kindle environments you can have -- could you be out? Take a look at Manage my Kindle and cut down as many as you can.

I'm running Kindle for PC in Linux with Wine and in Windows 7, no problems.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

geneven said:


> Kindle for PC 17?! There is a limit of 6 Kindle environments you can have -- could you be out? Take a look at Manage my Kindle and cut down as many as you can.
> 
> I'm running Kindle for PC in Linux with Wine and in Windows 7, no problems.


Actually, you can have as many devices registered to your account as you'd like. However, content can only be on up to 6 devices.


----------



## ac7k (Dec 16, 2009)

dablab said:


> I have had the same exact issue as the original poster. I have cleared my cache, turned off my firewall, turned off my kaspersky, called customer service. They told me it was a password issue and reset it but still didn't work, I just gave up. I would get the invalid user name/password message then look on my account and it would be registered but I would be unable to log in. I think I was up to Kindle for PC 17.
> 
> Dot


Yeah, I was up to 17 or so too... very frustrating... oh well, I just ordered my Kindle... it will be here tomorrow...  But if anyone else has any ideas... pass them along...


----------



## renysmom (Dec 17, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> Do you have full permissions under UAC? Are you running the app as administrator?


Yes and yes. Still not working for me today


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Bummer, I'm stumped right now as I went from XP to Win 7 and have had no problems. I wish I had some more suggestions.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no ideas either....

I finally downloaded Kindle for PC on my Vista Acer machine today, and it hung on registration, and I thought maybe I could do some troubleshooting after all....

Then I re-booted the machine, opened Kindle for PC again, added my email and password, and it registered immediately.... All of my books popped up in my archive, no problem.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

What if you created another user account in Windows and tried installing it there? It might try to re-create the account and work? Just a thought.
I would un-install first though.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

suicidepact said:


> What if you created another user account in Windows and tried installing it there? It might try to re-create the account and work? Just a thought.


You want me to do _work_?

Geez......

OK, I'll give it a try.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, it occurs to me that the previous comment was not in fact addressed to me.... 

That said, I uninstalled Kindle for PC, created another user account on my PC, re-installed Kindle for PC for that user, _and it still works flawlessly_.

Sorry, I wish I knew what I was doing _right_.


----------



## thieldke (Dec 31, 2009)

Help.
I'm having the exact same problem he is.
Whenever I try to sign in to the Kindle for PC program I get the message "unable to connect at this time, please try again later."  This has been going on for weeks.
I have uninstalled and reinstalled the program more than once with no luck.
I have turned off my firewall with no luck.
I have System Restored my computer to a month ago with no luck.
I called Amazon and they said it must have something to do with virus protection, or the firewall.
I am also now unable to download MP3's from Amazon.  In that case I get a message saying that I am not connected to the internet.
Obviously some setting on my computer has gone astray, but what can I do to fix it.
Please, please help me.


----------



## alborgmd (Jan 4, 2010)

I had the same problem, and 5 days ago I fixed it guys! How? What was the problem?

Well, at first I blamed it on the Kindle itself, so I tried to switch to Barnes & Noble's on-line reader, and it too couldn't log on. I thought that it might be a virus or spyware, so I downloaded Spybot Search & Destroy, and when it tried to get an update- unable to log on. I finally fired up the software HijackThis.exe (just Google it for numerous download locations- use is FREE). It showed that I still had on my computer remnants of ZoneAlarm that I thought had been expunged months ago. I removed it from my system and bingo! My system now works too.

Hijackthis.exe works by listing ALL active processes, some which won't show if you do a Ctrl+Alt+Del. You'll see missing programs, and actual spyware programs that are active and missed by some antivirus and antimalware programs. If you don't recognize what a program is, just Google it (s.a. do a search for "YourSpywareName.exe") and you'll get reams of website threads that will tell your computer is in danger or not.

For the Google-challenged:

-- A HijackThis.exe download site: http://download.cnet.com/Trend-Micro-HijackThis/3000-8022_4-10227353.html


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Well done, alborgmd! Hopefully this will sort out those who are having connection problems with Amazon. It's weird to see ZoneAlarm still hanging around messing with your network rules. For other users, this could be any other firewall that you've un-installed, not just ZoneAlarm that could be causing this.


----------



## ampf (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi, I had exactly the same probem ("Unable to connect at this time") - and solved it by disabling the proxy (Internet Options - Connections - LAN Settings).


----------



## fzelders (Jan 11, 2010)

I'v tried every suggestion/how to that was given here.
Non of them did solve my problem  

Please…  any other suggestions or tips?


----------



## Ottotomotto (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey all,

I had the exact same problem and have been fighting with this for the last half-hour (none of the solutions above worked.) Anyway, I figured out what my problem was and thought I'd post it in case some other desperate sole stumbles upon this thread looking for answers. If you have Windows Vista or 7, run the program as administrator. (For the technologically challenged: Close the program, right-click on the program icon and select "run as administrator.") It worked like a charm for me. I'm really surprised amazon doesn't have obvious instructions about this.


----------



## asha (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Ottotomotto!  I was having the same problem as the original poster in Vista, and running the program as administrator worked.


----------



## thieldke (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks so much for everyone who took time to try to help me.
Every suggestion was much appreciated.
My final solution was to uninstall the Norton Symantec software that had come installed on my computer.
I hate them.
Truly.
Hate.
My computer runs great again.
Thank god.


----------



## arienda05 (Dec 16, 2009)

I dunno if you figured out your problem yet, but in case you haven't, here you go... I was having the same exact problem, and I had installed/uninstalled Kindle for PC several times with no luck.  It turns out that the firewall from firefox was keeping me from downloading Kindle for PC properly.  So if you installed it using firefox, this might be your problem too.  So I uninstalled it and installed it using Internet Explorer.  I have no idea why this worked, but it is working fine for me now. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## KPCUser (Mar 7, 2010)

I had the same problem of not being able to download my book.  Here is what I did to fix it.  I am running xp.  Go to Control Panel -> Internet Properties -> Connections -> LAN settings.  Check the "Automatically detect Settings" checkbox and click ok.  Try to download...


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Ottotomotto said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I had the exact same problem and have been fighting with this for the last half-hour (none of the solutions above worked.) Anyway, I figured out what my problem was and thought I'd post it in case some other desperate sole stumbles upon this thread looking for answers. If you have Windows Vista or 7, run the program as administrator. (For the technologically challenged: Close the program, right-click on the program icon and select "run as administrator.") It worked like a charm for me. I'm really surprised amazon doesn't have obvious instructions about this.


This actually works for a lot of programs. Learned this trick a while ago.


----------



## slideyfoot (Mar 18, 2010)

arienda05 said:


> Hope this helps!


Thanks, it did. Like most of the other people in this thread with one post, after Kindle for PC refused to recognise my password, I Googled around for 'Kindle password problems' and this thread popped up. I tried restarting the computer, reinstalling Kindle, shutting down ZoneAlarm, AVG, nothing worked. However, when I tried booting up Explorer (which I never use, as it's a terrible browser), it came up saying something about 'working offline'. I must have inadvertently turned it off somehow (or maybe it instinctively knows I don't like it... ).

Switching Explorer back online and downloading Kindle through that browser did the trick, though I did initially get an error message the first time I tried to register Kindle for PC: worked the second time.


----------



## Rob7937 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello All:

Yes, I too found this Kindle Board through Google for Kindle for PC registration problem.  Running a Compaq Vista Home Prem, fully patched and with Secunia, so everything that can be monitored for updates (mostly) is.  Running Norton 360.  No ZoneAlarm, no AVG ever on-board.  Ran into the "No such ID/Password" when I tried to Register the Kindle for PC.  Nonsense, but just in case I re-booted and then logged onto my Amazon Acct.  No problem there, but got the same error msg again with Kindle for PC Reg.  Contacted Kindle, got a very fast although totally inaccurate reply:  "It's sounds like the firewall and/or antivirus..blah, blah, blah".

First download was with FireFox.  Did not run it as the Admin.  Read this thread and uninstalled, re-downloaded using IE8, ran as Admin.  Registration problem solved.  Thanks to all of you who posted this info here!  Amazon/Kindle take note, your users are more knowledgeable and up to date than the folks responding offically for you.  Go figure.


----------



## mwm (Apr 29, 2010)

Just wanted to chime in here.  It is correct that on Windows 7, Kindle does not recognize the username/password UNLESS you run as an Administrator.
I would like to point out, however:  THIS IS NOT A SOLUTION.  This is a workaround.  Amazon still needs to correct their software to allow the least privileged user to run their app properly.  It is bad programming for it to require administrative access to run.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

mwm said:


> Just wanted to chime in here. It is correct that on Windows 7, Kindle does not recognize the username/password UNLESS you run as an Administrator.
> I would like to point out, however: THIS IS NOT A SOLUTION. This is a workaround. Amazon still needs to correct their software to allow the least privileged user to run their app properly. It is bad programming for it to require administrative access to run.


Yea, on my W7 I have to run it as an administrator.


----------



## Wildheart (Jul 7, 2010)

thieldke said:


> Whenever I try to sign in to the Kindle for PC program I get the message "unable to connect at this time, please try again later." This has been going on for weeks. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the program more than once with no luck. I called Amazon and they said it must have something to do with virus protection, or the firewall.


I'm having the same problem as above. When I originally downloaded it, it worked just fine for months and months, then this started happening. I called Amazon and got the same answer about a firewall. This is my work PC - I have it on my Mac and Windows netbook at home (as well as my Itouch) and it works fine on all. I'm just confused because it worked for a while then stopped.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The firewall for your work computer may have had changes made to it by the IT guys that now prevents you from using it as you did before.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm also using Vista and McAfee and my Kindle for PC install was seamless.  My first suggestion was already made though...and that would be to check your firewall settings after rebooting.


----------



## twoManyCats (Sep 10, 2010)

I too had my attempts to register rebuffed when I installed Kindle
for PC after a clean install of Windows 7.
I tried uninstalling, downloading the program again and reinstalling,
turning off firewalls...everything I could think of.
(I didn't try running it as Administrator, though I was logged into the
Administrator account.)
What finally worked for me was uninstalling Kindle for PC and reinstalling
using an installer for a previous version of Kindle for PC
that I found in the downloads folder on another machine.
Registration on the old version (1.0 Beta 1) was easy, just like its supposed to be.
The program automatically updated to the current version the next time
I ran it (for automatic updating see Tools > Options) and I'm still registered.
Maybe Amazon should make an old version available.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Older Version.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2992929/KindleForPC-installer.exe


----------



## cantread (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. The only one that worked for me was Post by: KayakerNC on September 09, 2010, 06:20:27 PM
Older Version. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2992929/KindleForPC-installer.exe. After the older version registered, I was able to install the current version and remove the older version. I am using 64 bit Win 7. The old version installed in c:\program files (x86). The current version installed in C:\Users\\AppData\Local\Amazon\Kindle For PC\application\KindleForPC.exe.

A big thank you KayakerNC.


----------



## ewhysong (Dec 29, 2010)

I just installed Windows 7 pro on my computer and I cannot register my kindle for pc software. I have scoured the internet looking for a solution and have tried everything I could find. The error message I get is "unable to connect at this time. Please try again later." It responds this way even if I put in no user name or password. Any ideas? I have tried earlier versions of kindle for pc and still no luck.  I am getting frustrated


----------



## ewhysong (Dec 29, 2010)

In case anyone was wondering, I was having problems with my itunes store as well. I found the solution to both problems:
1) Go into your Internet Options
2) Click the Advanced tab
3) Scroll down to Security
4) Uncheck the box labeled "Check for server revocation certificate"


----------



## jones059 (Mar 27, 2011)

I joined these forums specifically to say THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU to KayakerNC and twoManyCats-- I'd had the same problem (the timing-out, not password-not-recognized one) and had tried every solution mentioned in this thread, but using the older version was the one that FINALLY worked.  Wheee!  And thanks again!


----------



## tasukete (Apr 1, 2011)

I have an alternate solution that may work for some people. This is on Win7-64bit, but it may apply to Vista and 32-bit setups.

Except for installing the old version, I tried all the suggestions in this thread with no success. But based on those suggestions (thanks to all who posted their experiences!) there seems to be an association with (1) Firefox and (2) Administrator mode. So here's what worked for me:

1. Uninstall Kindle for PC
2. Make IE8 the default browser by hitting "Internet Options | Programs | Make Default"
3. Run the Kindle for PC _installer_ as Administrator.
4. Run Kindle for PC as Administrator. _At this point, registration worked for me._
5. Lastly, change the default browser back to Firefox if desired ("Options | Advanced | Check Now")

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh just posted a topic with EXACTLY the same issues re Kindle for MAC. Husband can't register, can't shop, has spoken to tech support staff, half an hour from Australia to USA, no resolution. I try, he tries, we both try on our separate Macs, mine works, his won't.
As a Kindle author, I worry that this precludes any number of readers who don't have Kindles but want to access Kindle novels through their computers from buying titles. Of my blog visitors, I would say 3/4's don't own a Kindle but want to read books on their computer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mesmered said:


> As a Kindle author, I worry that this precludes any number of readers who don't have Kindles but want to access Kindle novels through their computers from buying titles. Of my blog visitors, I would say 3/4's don't own a Kindle but want to read books on their computer.


I think it's much more likely that only a small minority of users have problems. It's just that they're the ones more likely to seek out a message board and post to say they have a problem.


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

Agreed. In the hope someone can solve the problem. This issue is so frustrating on a computer!


----------



## ReaderChris (May 20, 2011)

Ottotomotto said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I had the exact same problem and have been fighting with this for the last half-hour (none of the solutions above worked.) Anyway, I figured out what my problem was and thought I'd post it in case some other desperate sole stumbles upon this thread looking for answers. If you have Windows Vista or 7, run the program as administrator. (For the technologically challenged: Close the program, right-click on the program icon and select "run as administrator.") It worked like a charm for me. I'm really surprised amazon doesn't have obvious instructions about this.


Thanks so much Ottotomotto! This recommendation solved my problem. Super surprised that even Amazon Kindle Customer Support couldn't help me -- and such a simple solution, too!


----------



## Oscar4 (May 28, 2011)

arienda05 said:


> I dunno if you figured out your problem yet, but in case you haven't, here you go... I was having the same exact problem, and I had installed/uninstalled Kindle for PC several times with no luck. It turns out that the firewall from firefox was keeping me from downloading Kindle for PC properly. So if you installed it using firefox, this might be your problem too. So I uninstalled it and installed it using Internet Explorer. I have no idea why this worked, but it is working fine for me now.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you very much for this arienda05. I'm using a PC (Windows XP) and this "fix" worked for me. I'd tried downloading from Firefox and like many others uninstalled and reinstalled it a few times. I also needed to set proxy to "none".

Thanks


----------

